# Window Leak and wall board damage Swift KONTIKI 645 2004



## centerman (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi All
This is my first post since joining the forum. We bought our 2004 Swift KONTIKI 645 a couple of months back. We have been very happy with it and had a number of good weeks away.

I had a small fault with heating and decided to have it sorted at a Swift agent and at the same time commissioned a habitation check. Heater was sorted but a damp area was found under the kitchen window. So I arranged to have the window resealed, once the window was removed it was clear that the damage caused was extensive and in the opinion of the workshop the window had not been sealed correctly at the build stage and this had caused the damage. Given the quote to repair was 30 hours at £65.00 per hour I am no longer a happy camper.

The Swift agent suggested that I contact swift to ask for a contribution towards cost given the cause. I did and they have responded with a no, reason given for refusal was it was not picked up on previous services and is now out of warranty. I don’t know as I have no previous habitation reports Is any member aware of any such problem being posted here previously?

Any advice will be welcome. Brian & Diane


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry to hear of your plight but it does prove the point of regular habitation services and having a damp check done before buying any van.

Incidentally the window has a foam strip underneath the frame, the window should be removed completely, the foam strip removed and the window sealed with a non drying flexible mastic.

Our labour rate is £42 per hour plus VAT. 30 hours is the correct sort of estimate for recification

Peter


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Was the van purchased private or dealer ?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to hear of your plight but it does prove the point of regular habitation services and having a damp check done before buying any van.
> 
> ...


*30 hours?!! *


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I would take it back and ask for a contribution or my money back.


----------



## centerman (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Peter

I agree now that I should have had a habitation check done prior to purchasing this van but at that time I did not know what one was. There was no visible sign of damp inside the van. I note you mention a foam strip there was not one on this window? just black mastic of some sort good fix around bottom of window but very poor grip along the top, none worth talking about in the top left corner, hence why the dealer suggested I contact Swift. Your labour rate is much better but van in bit's now rectification work starts Monday. Thanks for advice.

Hi CLS, Van was purchased privately could not find one in a dealers.

Hi Spacerunner

30hrs did sound a lot but window out and in, then strip out cooker , fridge and all sink units etc, replace 2 sections of wallboard including framing then reassemble is a lot of work. 

Hi Ramblingon given there was no sign of damp don’t think I would get far as it was privately purchased. Cheers all.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

centerman said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I agree now that I should have had a habitation check done prior to purchasing this van but at that time I did not know what one was. There was no visible sign of damp inside the van. I note you mention a foam strip there was not one on this window? just black mastic of some sort good fix around bottom of window but very poor grip along the top, none worth talking about in the top left corner, hence why the dealer suggested I contact Swift. Your labour rate is much better but van in bit's now rectification work starts Monday. Thanks for advice.
> 
> ...


And there but for the grace of God, go many of us.

Good luck with the repairs, and here's hoping that you and yours are able to put this down to experience, and enjoy your new purchase to it's full.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------

